# To Keys of Change στον Αθήνα 9,84



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2012)

Ο Πάνος Καράν μιλάει με τον Βαγγέλη Καργούδη, "Χωρίς Ζάχαρη". Η συζήτηση μεταδόθηκε σήμερα το πρωί στις 6 από το ραδιόφωνο του Αθήνα 9,84.

[video=facebook;10151015920743011]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151015920743011[/video]


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2012)

Ιδού λοιπόν ένα γοητευτικότατο πόντκαστ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Δεν το πίστευα ότι 17 λεφτά θα μου φαίνονταν τόσο λίγα. Ήθελα περισσότερη ιστορία, λεπτομέρειες, στιγμιότυπα. Είναι που μ' αρέσει πολύ αυτή η υπόθεση. (Ευτυχώς που είναι και τα κουνούπια, αλλιώς θα παρακάλαγα να με παίρνουν να κουβαλάω κάνα μεγάφωνο.)


----------



## VickyN (Jul 22, 2012)

Αυτή τη συνέντευξη ήθελα μέρες να την ακούσω, αλλά μόλις σήμερα συνέδεσα τα μεγάφωνά μου.
Θαύμα ήταν.

Και τώρα ξέρω τι θα ακούω κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάω με τα κοκκόρια.


----------

